# Have trucks will travel



## bigalandson (Oct 13, 2011)

I have 3 pickup truks with 8 foot western plows and 1 v box spreader. Many years experience doing small office buildings to large corporate and shopping centers. Contact me anytime at 516-732-7323. Thank you Al


----------

